
Ask HN: All apps are magically gone - benkarst
If all apps just went away along with their data but all the tools to build them still exist, what would be the first app you&#x27;d create?
======
themodelplumber
That could be pretty fun. I'd probably start a PIM app. Calendar, contacts,
journal entries. Pretty much what I have wired together here from various
scripts and a text editor.

